# Chevy Monza - Allan Moffat race car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built this Monza to represent Allan Moffat's Super Sedan series build. He apparently chose the Monza, even though it wasn't available in Australia, because the rules allowed him to use basically all chevrolet's parts bin to build his race car.
The model was made from a street version of the MPC Monza that was donated by a fellow modeler. The chassis was donated from my build of the IMSA Folger's Mustang from Revell. The chassis was completely stripped and repainted after many repairs were carried out. The engine was repainted in aluminum and and the whole lot massaged into the new body. The decals are from Pattos Place and were really good. Overall, its a good combination worked out well to build as a race car.


monza-21 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monza-20 by aus_mus, on Flickr

monza-(2) by aus_mus, on Flickr
monza-(4) by aus_mus, on Flickr
monza-(9) by aus_mus, on Flickr
monza-17 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monza-11 by aus_mus, on Flickr
monza-16 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Sweet. I loved those wide body Monzas.

Allan Moffat was clever with the rules with his race cars. His 1969 Mustang was the same way. Imported after Ford GAVE it to him, it had various sneaky modifications by Kar Kraft that kept it winning for years.

https://autoaction.com.au/2017/12/01/feature-allan-moffat-love-lifetime

And that IMSA Mustang was the end of an era. That type was the last time they used actual stock body parts. Although the chassis was long gone.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

terryr said:


> Allan Moffat was clever with the rules with his race cars.


my favorite story was how he fitted an oversize tires in the rear of his XB Falcon. the rules specified no coachwork to the factory components, so he over-inflated the fuel tank, which made it narrower and taller, allowing him to get more space between the rear wheels. the scrutineers were baffled as to how he did it.

My moffat mustang. it's a revell 69 road car body, and the T/A mustang engine/interior from AMT. Decals by Pattos Place
moffat10 by aus_mus, on Flickr
moffat11 by aus_mus, on Flickr
moffat12 by aus_mus, on Flickr
moffat14 by aus_mus, on Flickr
moffat15 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------

